# زبان های اسکریپتی > JavaScript و Framework های مبتنی بر آن > jQuery >  طریقه ساخت روز شمار احداث برای سایت

## eletcomp

با سلام
میخواستم بدونم این اسکریپت ایا به صورت مجانی وجود داره؟؟ و چطوری ساخته شده هست؟؟؟ به این سایت بروید!!
این روز شمار به چه صورت هست؟؟
سایت

سپاس

----------


## itech93

درود  دوست عزیز این نوع روز شمار با javascript , jquery ساخته میشن  بله مجانی هم هست یه جستجو کنید Under Construction طرح های مختلفی داره که بعضی هاشون روز شمار هم دارن  موفق باشید

----------


## mehbod.rayaneh

درود
تمامی اینایی ک میبینین ساعت گذاشتن و دیقه میندازه و ... از
https://github.com/hilios/jquery.countdown
استفاده کردن!
همین سایتی ک آدرس دادین نیز از همین استفاده کرده!
پیروز باشید

----------


## vimax23

پلاگین های جی کوئری در زمینه کانت داون زیاده مثلا اینجا یکسری رو معرفی کرده
http://www.webdesignrazzi.com/2014/j...timer-scripts/
بقیه میشه سلیقه شما چه شکلی دیزاین کنین مثلا میتونین یه کد جاوااسکریپت هم بنویسین واسش که فرضا صبح و ظهر و شب بک گراند عوض بشه 
البته دیزاین آماده هم زیاده countdown رو گوگل کنین

----------

